# Beer



## HiDesertHal (Feb 7, 2018)

Why are all the domestic brewers pushing LIGHT beer?

That's no way to be! That 4.5% alcoholic content is for people who have never tasted real beer and think that's the way it should taste. 

 Beer must be hearty, with a rich, malty flavor and sufficient alcoholic content!

 I always buy Louwenbrau Dark.

Hal


----------



## ProsperosDaughter (Feb 7, 2018)

I have always liked beer and would, as a child, sneak a sip from an adults glass when ever I could. I love boch beer and Guiness. They are like having a meal.


----------



## Gary O' (Feb 7, 2018)

HiDesertHal said:


> Why are all the domestic brewers pushing LIGHT beer?


dunno

just got into some amberbock

not too bad


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 7, 2018)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 7, 2018)

I think it's a matter of taste, I never liked dark beers, prefer Foster's lager or Miller High Life if I'm going to have a brewski.  Plus, if I have a beer it's usually with dinner, so I don't want anything too rich or filling.


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 7, 2018)

Miller High Life here but I mostly prefer Gin and tonics.


----------



## Don M. (Feb 7, 2018)

As I understand it, American beer is limited to no more than 6% alcohol....no matter which brand.  After spending 4 years in Germany, and enjoying their beer...which sometimes had an alcohol content as high as 14%, I found U.S. beers to be rather "tame".  I will sometimes have a beer when we are at one of the kids houses, but it's been decades since I wasted any money on a 6 pack of U.S. beer.  One of the casino's we visit, has a micro brewery on site, and I sometimes have one of their beers.  
IMO, beer has two purposes...1, increase the Bladder flow, and 2, add to the belly fat.


----------



## Pappy (Feb 8, 2018)

I can’t drink much alcohol, medications, but I can have a small beer once in awhile. Problem is, I can’t find Miller in the pony bottles down here. No one seems to carry them. I know they still make them.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 8, 2018)




----------



## Pappy (Feb 8, 2018)

Aunt Bea. We lived on West St., right behind the brewery when this commercial came out. In Utica, NY. I visited the brewery several times and had a Shultz and Dooley mug. Don’t remember what I did with them, but don’t have them. They would have gone nice with the steins my son sent me from Germany years ago.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 8, 2018)

Pappy said:


> Aunt Bea. We lived on West St., right behind the brewery when this commercial came out. In Utica, NY. I visited the brewery several times and had a Shultz and Dooley mug. Don’t remember what I did with them, but don’t have them. They would have gone nice with the steins my son sent me from Germany years ago.



I grew up with Schultz & Dooley.  

Remember the slogan:  _"*UC,* We drink all we can. The rest we sell."_

I have a pair of the newer mugs issued through Trans World Marketing.

https://www.beerstein.net/articles/sd-intro.asp


----------



## Pappy (Feb 8, 2018)

I meant to say Orchard St, not West st. Orchard St. was only one block long.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 8, 2018)

Aunt Bea said:


> I grew up with Schultz & Dooley.
> 
> Remember the slogan:  _"*UC,* We drink all we can. The rest we sell."_
> 
> ...


That is the slogan for Blue Bell Ice cream made here in Texas since 1913.. "We eat all we can and sell the rest"
.


----------



## retiredtraveler (Feb 8, 2018)

"Light beer" is an oxymoron. And American beers, except for a handful, are awful.


----------



## JaniceM (Apr 12, 2018)

Pappy said:


> Aunt Bea. We lived on West St., right behind the brewery when this commercial came out. In Utica, NY. I visited the brewery several times and had a Shultz and Dooley mug. Don’t remember what I did with them, but don’t have them. They would have gone nice with the steins my son sent me from Germany years ago.



I never drank it, but recall the Schultz & Dooley commercials on t.v. all the time when I was a little kid.


----------



## Mizzkitt (Apr 12, 2018)

Canadian Beer....I am having a Coors Light at the moment. Nice and refreshing, hits the spot.


----------



## Falcon (Apr 12, 2018)

That's my favorite, Mizzkitt.    Yum..........and  CHEERS !!


----------



## Victor (Apr 13, 2018)

Odd no one is answering  his question

The reason brands are pushing diet lite beer is that it is low carb and low calories.
It is not for taste because most beer drinkers like myself prefer a stronger tasting brew. I don't
drink that much so I rarely drink light beer, only if nothing else is available.
Coors light is so unnecessary because regular Coors is already light tasting like beer flavored water.


----------



## C'est Moi (Apr 13, 2018)

I have no idea why they are "pushing lite beer" and frankly have not noticed that they are doing so.   I drink Corona Light because I try to watch my calories, though it is not my preference.   Light beer is better than no beer.


----------



## Camper6 (Apr 13, 2018)

HiDesertHal said:


> Why are all the domestic brewers pushing LIGHT beer?
> 
> That's no way to be! That 4.5% alcoholic content is for people who have never tasted real beer and think that's the way it should taste.
> 
> ...



So called 'real beer' is about 5.0%.  That 4.5% alcoholic content is a feel good thing calling it 'light beer'.

It's like overweight people using splenda in their coffee.  Hardly enough to worry about to make any difference.

I have two beer a day usually with meals.  I experiment with trying different beer.  I find the imported ones have more of a 'hops' flavor.

Today I tried Jamaican beer.  4.7%.  Not bad but I won't buy it again. I haven't seen Louwenbrau Dark here in Canada.


----------



## JB in SC (Apr 13, 2018)

Coor's Light, no too many carbs and not too high in alcohol content. Have to watch my calories and carbs.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Apr 14, 2018)

I'm with HiDesertHal  on this one.  Beer should have "body" and real taste.  I saw a promotional T-shirt for an ale with the slogan "What's the problem lager-boy - afraid that you might taste something?".   Most so called "lagers" are not that at all.
The term comes from the German for "to lay down" and means that the lager must be brewed slowly for about 6 weeks.  There's too much industrial "beer and lager", but fortunately there are still the independent brewers and micro-breweries that produce drinks with taste.


----------



## C'est Moi (Apr 14, 2018)

Obviously there is a market or they wouldn't exist.


----------

